# Goat kid eye infection!



## Domestic_goddess (Mar 19, 2013)

We recently recieved a little buckling as a trade for our Nubian doe. He seems to have watery eyes, with white puss in the corners. What is it? and How do I treat it?


----------



## ourflockof4 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sounds like it could be pink eye. There are several way to treat it. If it isn't too bad you can wash the eyes with 1cc of penicillin once or twice a day. Or you can give him a shot of LA200.

We had a case like that a couple weeks ago. The kids was only a couple days old & wouldn't open his eyes. He didn't have a whole lot of drainage but when you opened his eyelids the eyes were foggy. We drenched his eyes for a couple day with only slight improvment. I finally gave himn a shot of LA200 and it was cleared up in a day or 2.


----------

